# Officer Down: Officer Gary Henderson - [Shelbyville, Indiana]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/11/2007
*Officer Down: Officer Gary Henderson*

*Officer Down: Officer Gary Henderson* - [Shelbyville, Indiana]








_*PoliceOne Member since 01/16/2007*_

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 49

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*
Additional Information:* Officer Henderson had served with the Shelbyville Police Department for 29 years and is survived by his wife and son.
*
Incident Details:* Officer Henderson was struck and killed by two tires from an 18-wheel truck.

Officer Henderson responded to a call for back-up from a Shelby County Deputy Sheriff that had pulled over a stolen vehicle. After arriving at the scene on I-74. Officer Henderson was standing outside of his patrol car when the real dual wheel assembly from a passing semi trailer broke free. The tires struck Officer Henderson, killing him.

The semi tractor driver was stopped a short distance from the scene by other officer. He was unaware of what had happened. 
*
End of Watch:* Wednesday, October 10, 2007

__________________________________________________________
*Ind. officer dies in fatal crash*​
Indianapolis Star Tribune
SHELBYVILLE, Ind. - A bizarre roadside collision overnight claimed the life of a police officer in Shelby County Wednesday night. The officer who was killed has been identified as Gary Henderson, who served more than 20 years serving the Shelbyville community.

Two wheels disengaged from a passing semi tractor-trailer and struck a Shelbyville police officer assisting in the arrest of two suspects in a stolen car on I-74 near Ind. 44 at about 11:40 p.m., according to a statement from Shelbyville police Lt. David Fisher.

"As the truck was going past the scene of the traffic stop, a set of the trailer's rear dual tires and wheels came off of the vehicle and struck the officer," Fisher said. 
Officer Henderson was assisting a Shelby County deputy who had stopped two suspects in a stolen vehicle.
The eastbound lanes of I-74 were shut down following the accident and reopened around 4 a.m., according to WTHR (Channel 13), the Star's newsgathering partner.
Shelbyville is about 27 miles southeast of Downtown Indianapolis.


----------

